# Wide Dragon Tongue Bracelet...



## TLCparacord (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks to BoredParacord's video.....bracelet came out great...


----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2014)

Nice color combo.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## TLCparacord (Feb 19, 2014)

catfish said:


> Nice color combo.


Thank you! Colors are "Titanium" and black.



MrParacord said:


> Very nice.


 Thank you, MrParacord!


----------



## Phoenix13C (Feb 17, 2014)

That looks good. I like the weave, and the colors go together well. Nice work.


----------



## wetactical (Feb 25, 2014)

Like it


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## puertorico321 (Mar 5, 2014)

The titanium and black look great together. Nice weaving!


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------

